

Studio Tour: Firaxis Games - bane
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzc8HGvByW4

======
bane
Thought this was interesting since HN likes to discuss office layouts
sometimes. The small team rooms with optional privacy doors is one of the best
I've ever seen IMHO.

